
Sid Meier’s Civilization VI Live on Linux Now - doener
https://blog.aspyr.com/2017/02/06/sid-meiers-civilization-vi-linux-releases-february-9/
======
orionblastar
It seems to load faster than Civ V did. I think the UI/GUI is easier to use
than Civ V, and they learned from Civ:BE how not to do things.

On sale at Steam until the 13th of Feb.

